# Firestone Airbags And The Pullrite Superglide 16k Hitch



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site and love the setup and everyones advice/experience.









I have an 7.3L F250 crew cab with the 6' bed. I use the pullrite superglide 16K hitch to tow my 29FBHS. I am considering adding the Firestone air bag kit:

* http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2330.html*

or the Jegs air lift kit.

*http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=12052&catalogIdentifier=Trucks&categoryId=15223&parentCategoryId=11265*

My first question is: Will the 5th wheel superglide hitch bracket get in the way? Here is a link to the picture of my 5th wheel hitch brackets on the passenger side.

*superglide mounting bracket*

second, I want to have the in cab air controls. is there any benefit to buying the dual electric Air system which Inflates each air spring independently or will the standard air setup be just fine?

Any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi White Buffalo

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

I can't answer your questions regarding the air bags, but I'm sure someone here will chime in.

I have considered them myself, but only for cosmetic reasons. They won't add or detract from my towing capabilities.

Dan


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Why do you have to add those?


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Why do you have to add those?


I have a friend that installed them and met a couple of folks while camping out in the Black Hills & Colorado that had them. They really like how they improve the stability and ride quality. If I can pinch my wallet enough I would like to add these and some Bilstein shocks (since the stock ones are ussually beat up by 40K miles).


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Hi White Buffalo
> 
> Welcome to the best forum on the web!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, I love the Marvin the Martian - I miss the old bugs episodes!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

White Buffalo

Why don't you just change to Bilsteins and see how it goes. I myself would look at the problem as follows. Airbags have different results for both TT and 5ers. For 5ers they can be helpful. Not sure they serve any good purpose for TT.

With the hitch pin directly over the axle or forward of it then the airbags are moving the weight towards the front of the vehicle. As long as it is still within spec I guess that is fine. Although your likely to stress the front brakes more and have to change them quicker. If you have a little sag in the rear then the airbags maybe correcting it which is a good thing as it will return the lost steering and front braking power. If the pin is behind the axels even slightly then the air bags will tend to lift the front end which is what they do on a TT. Not good!

Guess I'm all about finding a problem then fixing it. I'm not about adding something that doesn't need it because then you could end up with a problem. Comes from too many years of fixing things I guess!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

NJMikeC,

Sounds like a good idea since I wanted to add the Bilsteins anaway. I'm taking a trip with the camper to the State Fair next month - a good opportunity to give them a test run.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi White Buffalo!









I just wanted to welcome you to Outbackers








Enjoy the site and post often,
Dawn


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi White Buffalo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, White Buffalo!*








I'm glad you have decided to join us.









Looks like you are getting some great advise already!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I jumped in with both feet and ordered the firestone 5'er compatable airbags and all 4 Bilstein shocks. I'll let you know how the install went & the ride/towing difference next week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site! Glad you found us

...and WOW, those area some serious mods to your TV (in your sig). Guessing you'll be able to pass along some great ideas for our Outbacks as well.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the site! Glad you found us
> 
> ...and WOW, those area some serious mods to your TV (in your sig). Guessing you'll be able to pass along some great ideas for our Outbacks as well.


Thanks for the welcome!







, this is a great site with losts of good folks. I'll pass on anything I've learned along the way - I've been addicted to modifications









Best regards


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Received the shocks, airbags, & compressor kit today







. I should have time to get it all in by the weekend I hope. I'll hook up the Outback & let you know what the difference is.....


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I decided to take this one step at a time to see if I can tell any difference in how the truck handled after each seperate installation.

This morning I installed the rear Bilstein shocks - I noticed a considerable difference! Wasn't expecting it to be that great of a difference - I was surprised. The hopping & bouncing of the rear of the truck has definitely been reduced by approx. 75% as far as I can tell. I tested it on some of the bumps & cracks in the road I used to avoid around town and the rear shocks definitely responded better. Much smoother ride!

The truck was unloaded & I had 60,400 miles on the stock shocks. The concensus is that the stock shocks are basically trash after 30,000 miles.

I should have the front shocks installed tomorrow and the Firestone airbags this weekend.

The rear shocks cost *$129.90 *through shockwarehouse.com and the shipping was free since I purchased the front & rear sets. IMHO is was a great upgrade for a relatively inexpensive & easy mod (about 45 minutes to install).









WB


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I finally got it all installed.







Bilstein shocks all around and the Firestone Ride-Rite Air Bags.

After installing the front shocks I am definitely happy that I changed all 4 of them. Just like the advertisement says. Better control at highway speeds, crisper handling & control all around. There were some bumps & holes I used to avoid in my area and now the suspension handles them just fine. Oklahoma roads are some of the worse out there the Bilsteins definitley make the ride smoother. I'm glad I took the advice from folks I met camping this year in the Black Hills & Colorado.

Each set cost me *$129.90* and I bought them from shockwarehouse.com

As far as the airbags are concerned, I won't know the improvement untill I get a chance to take the 5th wheeler out in a few weeks to the State Fair. The installation wasn't complicated - just time consuming. I had to remove/replace some of the bolts for the slider hitch (the airbag kit came with all the necessary harware) and run all the air lines to the compressor, bags, and to the guage in the cab. The pictures on the internet from vendors are a little deceiving for the air bags that are compatable with 5th wheel hitches. Mine was part *#2330*. The advertisement shows the bags as being installed on top of the leaf springs on the outbaord side if the frame. The 5th wheel setup actually has the bags installed on the inside of the frame on top of the axle. Just confusing when surfing for the right system on the internet.

I bought them from suspension connection & shipping was free.

Hope this info can help if someone is considering these upgrades.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*Well, I finally got to take the Outback out after installing the Firestone Airbags. Oklahoma roads are not the greatest. Especially I-40 through Oklahoma City with all the expansion joints making the truck & camper bounce, which leads to my family to get cranky. After installing the airbags and taking the camper to the State Fair this weekend I noticed a huge improvement on the smoothness of the ride. I had seen a few folks with this system installed this year and they all recommended it. Now I do too! I didn't say a word to the family and just waited to see if they would complain about the road conditions while they were watching their DVD's and/or on the computer. Not a word this time, I'm glad I bought them. Save me from having to take any Motrin from the impending wave of compalints!

I would also suggest buying the onboard compressor. It was nice being able to adjust them from within the cab. I believe the truckers appreciated it also, my headlights were no longer pointing too far up at night!*


----------

